# Lodging on/ near the trail? NLP



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Wife has been out on the bay and simcoe quite a few times and now wants to trail ride... 

Or so she thinks! LOL

Dont really want Grayling/Gaylord area... Hate swimming with the mullets! 

Prefer mom and pop ops.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Lewiston Hotel, Lewiston
Lewiston lodge, Lewiston,
A Win Sands, Atlanta
Brentwood Lodge, Indian River.

Four that I know of on or near trails. Realize tho that best snow in Lower is generally in the Gaylord, Petoskey, Cadillac areas.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I saw sleds out last week after we received the weekend snow. I’m sure the trails are already scrap since it has warmed up.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I figured as much... we were going up over xmas weekend, but we bagged it. 

Had a airbnb reservation, but the host canceled it cause somebody in their family caught the rona.

Sure hope mother nature gets her act together and makes with the snow soon!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

We've rode the ORV trails out of Leota many times and there are numerous sled trails in the area. You can ride right out of the Leota Lodge plus there is a small store/gas station right across the street. Its also near (a quarter of a mile) from a nice bar/restaurant.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

salmonslammer said:


> I figured as much... we were going up over xmas weekend, but we bagged it.
> 
> Had a airbnb reservation, but the host canceled it cause somebody in their family caught the rona.
> 
> Sure hope mother nature gets her act together and makes with the snow soon!


Good idea. It’s supposed to be in the mid 40s tomorrow everywhere at the tip of the mitt.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

salmonslammer said:


> Wife has been out on the bay and simcoe quite a few times and now wants to trail ride...
> 
> Or so she thinks! LOL
> 
> ...


If she is new to the sport and if you have a day or two available take her to the EUP drive up on a Saturday or Sunday and ride S/M or M/T North of M-28 and West of Whitefish Point so much less traffic and trails will be perfect. Just plan 2 - 2.5 days of riding then if conditions are not perfect it's not like you wasted a bunch of vacation. Fact... a large percentage of people don't ride of the right side until they see someone coming, Christmas to New Years is call H%ll Week for a reason best to go a week prior or wait another week after. Hand signals are useless 99% of the time and are very dangerous, if she is new don't have her try and use them.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I know it’s a lot father but the Copper County just received 16”.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

We’ve had a ton of fun from lost pines. The stops make up a lot of the memories.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Were going to go up to the UP mid Feb for a 4 day weekend... Love riding up there! (except the 8 trail!) Going Sun to Wed so that will be perfect for her.

Just want to take her to the NLP before I spoil her! LOL. Kind of want to get a feel for what she is comfortable with. 

See Gaylord is forecast to get some decent snow over the next few days...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s starting to get white in the NLP.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Talked to my buddy who works for Isabella cty.... Said hes pushing 8" in the NW part of the county right now. From there to caddilac he said.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

salmonslammer said:


> (except the 8 trail!)


8 is one of my favorite trails to ride. It is some twisty goodness


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

West side?

Only riden the east side...always seems busy and rough. Always wanted to make the run across and trailer back.

We went to Cadillac this weekend... Cadillac inn. Was all right. Clean, but somewhat dated.

Could unload right in the lot and take off. Did 58 miles yesterday and 71 today. Wife still wants to ride tomorrow so I think she will make the cut!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

[QUOTE="salmonslammer, post: 8874823, member: 1299"

Could unload right in the lot and take off. Did 58 miles yesterday and 71 today. Wife still wants to ride tomorrow so I think she will make the cut![/QUOTE]


How cool is that? I could never get my wife interested in riding. Just to cold for her but she’s a girly girl.
Sounds like you got a winner


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

if you're riding Sunday - Wednesday don't shy away from trail 8 I love that trail fro Paradise to GM and the all the 8's near GM on the low traffic days.


----------

